# Compak E8 OD ( Courtesy of Callum T and Foundry Roasters )



## Mrboots2u

Got one of these on loan at the moment ....

Firstly its once again due to the generosity of forum members. Callum came up one late Wednesday night last week from Sheffield ( after a days work no less ) and dropped this off, fixed a new steam arm to the V and we stayed and made coffee and chatted .

Not had an espresso grinder for a little bit as my EK43 is out on loan , so this is very welcome ...

Callum and Foundry top guys .....

Back to the grinder 83 mm flat burrs . Compak by name , compact by nature , Its not huge ( for a coffee shop grinder ) . With the small hopper it looks smaller than the Vesuvius ...

  

It has an stepless adjustment mech thats easy to use

  

Here is where the magic comes out....

  

Here is the touch screen for adjusting times

  

I just finished using it for 4 x double shots for latte art practice . 18 g into 18g vst

Here is the spray of ground left around the grinder and in the tray ....

  

  

Err yep there is nothing there...and I'm wearing odd socks ( its the end of half term , its been one of those days... )

I know you wanna here about in the cup and is is better than this or that ..not had it time to really nail it 100% , its super easy to use . the mini hopper holds just over 250g ...

Ill put some clips of it in action and do some testing of how accurate it doses this week....


----------



## NickdeBug

I think you are feeding the addicts there Mr Boots.

Foundry might be getting some more orders soon.

Very nice


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Great of Callum to sort this out for you and also bring it over. Callum's a top bloke and Foundry also produce some exceptional beans too.


----------



## coffeechap

I have the same grinder paired to the gs3 also from foundry and let me tell you its good


----------



## Xpenno

Looks great, quite fancy one myself









The generosity on here never ceases to amazing me!


----------



## Daren

Understated bling - love it... I could see that fitting nicely in my kitchen with Chaps GS3.

Good work Callum/Foundry. Nice write up Bootsy, looking forward to the next 'taste in the cup' installment when you've got it nailed.


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> I could see that fitting nicely in my kitchen with Chaps GS3.


Back of the line pal


----------



## Daren

Fight ya


----------



## Beanosaurus

I really really like the look of this grinder but it won't fit under my cabinets even with the small hopper on.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

For info, the E8 with the small hopper measures around 49.5cm tall.


----------



## Thecatlinux

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> For info, the E8 with the small hopper measures around 49.5cm tall.


Whats ts the cost of one of these beauty's ???


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/coffee-brewing-equipment/compak-e8-on-demand-coffee-grinder/


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

We're now putting together our second order with Compak. Anyone wanting specific grinders, colours, burrs, spare parts etc, please get in touch. I expect the order will be placed within the next week or so and they take about 30 days to be built and to get here to us in the UK. We'll be happy to provide quotes but will need to take payment in advance for anything other than spare parts.


----------



## Mrboots2u

So far this grinder has been a dream to use ...for those of you that love to have 1kg of beans in the go for espresso then this will suite you down to the ground . Its no faff , its delivery is straight into the pf and with an accurate dose ....the taste is as you would expect form an 83mm fact burr , top draw....


----------



## froggystyle

If only i had £1200 !


----------



## 4085

If you think the E8 is good, wait till you try the E10.......


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

....and then there's the E8 with the Redspeed burrs. Only an extra £110 and rated for 5000kg,

5000kg!!!! - that's about 10 years for the average cafe, unbelievable.

We only have one of those left though.


----------



## Beanosaurus

froggystyle said:


> If only i had £1200 !


Same, might have to sell a few things I can't keep drooling over the E8 and the Ceado E37s for much longer!

The latter will fit under me cupboards, has a static control flap, and is potentially quieter (VERY important for the lady of the house so she can maintain conversation with me...).

However the E8 has a sexy interface with 3 dosing buttons, LED lights, and a timer with a greater level of precision...

I'd love to know if someone's had experience of both and which of the two may have the better the distribution.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

The E8 also has a static control flap, or dosing curtain as Compak call them! They have two versions of the part, one of which is very slightly thicker than the other. The thicker one is theoretically better for the UK climate apparently so we're fitting those to all our E8s before they leave us.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Beanosaurus said:


> Same, might have to sell a few things I can't keep drooling over the E8 and the Ceado E37s for much longer!
> 
> The latter will fit under me cupboards, has a static control flap, and is potentially quieter (VERY important for the lady of the house so she can maintain conversation with me...).
> 
> However the E8 has a sexy interface with 3 dosing buttons, LED lights, and a timer with a greater level of precision...
> 
> I'd love to know if someone's had experience of both and which of the two may have the better the distribution.


I will do some clips before the weekend , struggled for time this week....

There is no mess straight into the pf, I dont have to use a coffee catcha.. its pretty fast and pretty quiet ( this is all comparative though when we talk about grinders..... )

Dose wise its been pretty stable , haven't logged it , but its been within +/- 0.1g when the hopper is maintained...


----------



## Beanosaurus

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> The E8 also has a static control flap, or dosing curtain as Compak call them! They have two versions of the part, one of which is very slightly thicker than the other. The thicker one is theoretically better for the UK climate apparently so we're fitting those to all our E8s before they leave us.


"Dosing curtain" ey... Sounds seedy, I like it.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Not sure anti-static flap is much better on the seedy part names front.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok few of these little clips today hopefully .

First Bleary eyes dose of the day ..


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Clip marked 'private' Boots - can you change this.


----------



## Instant no more !

Private for me as well


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Clip marked 'private' Boots - can you change this.


Try now


----------



## DavecUK

Beanosaurus said:


> Same, might have to sell a few things I can't keep drooling over the E8 and the Ceado E37s for much longer!
> 
> The latter will fit under me cupboards, has a static control flap, and is potentially quieter (VERY important for the lady of the house so she can maintain conversation with me...).
> 
> However the E8 has a sexy interface with 3 dosing buttons, LED lights, and a timer with a greater level of precision...
> 
> I'd love to know if someone's had experience of both and which of the two may have the better the distribution.


May well be getting some Compak grinders to test...just been finishing up tests with a load of Quamar on demand grinders at the moment. So should be able to have a view on how it compares to the E37S.


----------



## Beanosaurus

DavecUK said:


> May well be getting some Compak grinders to test...just been finishing up tests with a load of Quamar on demand grinders at the moment. So should be able to have a view on how it compares to the E37S.


Awesome, I'll keep an attentive ear out.


----------



## Viernes

Can you single dose with the E8?

How much is the retention?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Haven't really tried but maybe others have. I tend to go through 250g each siting at least.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Viernes said:


> Can you single dose with the E8?
> 
> How much is the retention?


Can you single dose - no reason why not ,but I've not tried it , I'm not sure why you would buy this grinder , pay for the excellent timing mech and then just not use it. If you want to buy a grinder to single dose , i am of the opinion that you are wasting your money, and not getting the best by buying an on demand grinner to do this....Personally I'd buy something with a doser and use that , or take the doser off and mod it with a funnel or something. You don't need t timer to single dose , you need a grinder with little retention and that delivers the grinds in a way you prefer .

Dosers seem to have a bad name , but at the same time people don't like clumps ..sometimes life is about compromise...

Id prefer this thread not to descend into another debate on the value of single dosing an on demand grinder though ....

This grinder when set a decent grind setting is clump free, pretty much any grinder taken fine enough , in humid conditions will clump ...

The hopper is small enough to hold 200-350g so id top it and use it like that ...

Whats the retention ? Don't know , being honest I simply don't have the time or the inclination to start pulling it to bits. Its easy to use , I'm enjoying the drinks it makes ..the cup profile is great .

This thread is more about my experiences with the grinder and how i use it, than say a pull it apart review - ill leave this kind of detail to the likes of DaveC to provide . Ill put some clips up on how to adjust the timed doses , the grind , how much mess or not it makes ( it makes none ) and how consistent the dose is ..


----------



## Mrboots2u

three programable times for dose , ive got mine set up for

1. top up

2. double shot

3. purge

It simple and quick to change


----------



## GCGlasgow

Mrboots2u said:


> three programable times for dose , ive got mine set up for
> 
> 1. top up
> 
> 2. double shot
> 
> 3. purge
> 
> It simple and quick to change


I could even do that!


----------



## Viernes

Mrboots2u said:


> Can you single dose - no reason why not ,but I've not tried it , I'm not sure why you would buy this grinder , pay for the excellent timing mech and then just not use it. If you want to buy a grinder to single dose , i am of the opinion that you are wasting your money, and not getting the best by buying an on demand grinner to do this....Personally I'd buy something with a doser and use that , or take the doser off and mod it with a funnel or something. You don't need t timer to single dose , you need a grinder with little retention and that delivers the grinds in a way you prefer .
> 
> Dosers seem to have a bad name , but at the same time people don't like clumps ..sometimes life is about compromise...
> 
> Id prefer this thread not to descend into another debate on the value of single dosing an on demand grinder though ....
> 
> This grinder when set a decent grind setting is clump free, pretty much any grinder taken fine enough , in humid conditions will clump ...
> 
> The hopper is small enough to hold 200-350g so id top it and use it like that ...


It's not me who wants a debate about single dosing... I've just asked if it's possible.







A lot of grinders don't work well with single dosing. Without a weight over the beans, the grinding isn't uniform, you need to grind very very fine and sometimes the grinder can't grind fine enough.



> Whats the retention ? Don't know , being honest I simply don't have the time or the inclination to start pulling it to bits. Its easy to use , I'm enjoying the drinks it makes ..the cup profile is great .
> 
> This thread is more about my experiences with the grinder and how i use it, than say a pull it apart review - ill leave this kind of detail to the likes of DaveC to provide . Ill put some clips up on how to adjust the timed doses , the grind , how much mess or not it makes ( it makes none ) and how consistent the dose is ..


OK. Will try to get some info about it. Thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok simple to make a tasty shot with this grinder, its really good in the cup, I hope this shot hopefully looks as good as it tasted.....it tasted very good


----------



## Viernes

Concise and clean grinding. Same as my K10 Fresh; the dosing system seems the same. Compak burrs give superb taste usually, I'm pretty sure you're getting nice tasty shots.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok simple to make a tasty shot with this grinder, its really good in the cup, I hope this shot hopefully looks as good as it tasted.....it tasted very good


What a great clip. Great to see our coffee and grinder in such capable hands. I'm loving the Rwandan in spro and filter, super tasty and complex coffee.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Yep, Compak E8, E10 are back in stock.


----------



## DoubleShot

They look MASSIVE! I've heard of large/heavy top end prosumer espresso machines getting delivered on pallets but not grinders.


----------



## Mrboots2u

How many machine do you think are on there....they are in boxes with lots of poly and packing in them...

Dont be scared of the pallett. The e8 is a nice size honest


----------



## DoubleShot

Thought the box looked big for one grinder!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Thought the box looked big for one grinder!


I carried a boxed e8 down my stairs this week.....cant be that big if I can do that....old weakling that I am


----------



## DoubleShot

You've had a few of the Titan class grinders Boots. What's the heaviest out of Mythos, EK43 and Mazzer (not sure if you've had a Major, Royal or Robur)?


----------



## Thecatlinux

What's the chances of another forum raffle ???


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> They look MASSIVE! I've heard of large/heavy top end prosumer espresso machines getting delivered on pallets but not grinders.


Check BB's facebook page for the post about the Compak delivery


----------



## DoubleShot

Thecatlinux said:


> What's the chances of another forum raffle ???


Yeah, perhaps an E8 with RedSpeed burrs or E10 this time. Wishful thinking perhaps but we can all dream, lol!


----------



## CallumT

Just received two pallets yesterday morning, FCR's E8's are now RedSpeed as standard...


----------



## coffeechap

CallumT said:


> Just received two pallets yesterday morning, FCR's E8's are now RedSpeed as standard...


Niiiiiice


----------



## Kman10

Will have to wait till next year before I purchase a grinder if this calibre, other things to sort this year


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> I carried a boxed e8 down my stairs this week.....cant be that big if I can do that....old weakling that I am


Sad to see it go?


----------



## froggystyle

I absolutely love my E10, it just sits and feels right in the kitchen paired with the rocket (although i do find myself looking at the Vesuvius more than i should) , i love the ease of use on it, once you set up the timers and keep the hopper at a suitable level it works a treat in terms of delivering a consistent volume to the basket.

My one and only very small issue is the mess when i am on darker roasts, can miss the catcher at the bottom and go on the side, but a simple brush around is not the end of the world, with the non dark roasts it creates very little mess.

I actually have to open the top of mine up this weekend due to the adjustment plate not sitting completely level, i have mailed Marko at BB and he has been in touch with Compak, they have sent a lit of things to check and i will do this, could have sent it back but as its not affecting the use of it and is only noticeable when you really look for it i will have a crack myself.

As DFK always reminds us, nobody slates the grinder they own, but i really cant find anything that i would change, nothing!

Plus its in Red, which rocks!


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> As DFK always reminds us, nobody slates the grinder they own, but i really cant find anything that i would change, nothing!


I don't think DFK's claims that no one can look at a grinder they own objectively are entirely correct


----------



## froggystyle

Agreed, but i am very close to being one of those persons, apart from the darker roast thing, i see nothing on this grinder i would change for the sole use of Espresso, which is all i use it for its spot on (almost).


----------



## 4085

I agree with Froggy. using darker beans the E 10 is messy and produces a little static on the lip of the pf holder. I have never tried it out on light stuff but I can imagine that would solve it.

I am waiting for all the ceado bunnies to report back. am expecting it to be a good, solid grinder but I seriously doubt that it is worth the extra£800, or that anyone in their right mind would buy one at full price!


----------



## coffeechap

dfk41 said:


> I am waiting for all the ceado bunnies to report back. QUOTE]
> 
> Oh the bunnies are in action, the e92 will be sat next to an e10 master conic at the forum day, so people will be able o see them both in action. Having got both grinders I will let people know my thoughts and compare them side by side.


----------



## DoubleShot

@dfk41

There was only two members who purchased an e92 (Obnic & CJohnny), the rest all went for e37s.

Oh and of course coffeechap also now has an e92...well, he would, wouldn't he?


----------



## coffeechap

there are 5 members that have them though


----------



## DoubleShot

DavecUK and who's the fifth?


----------



## coffeechap

someone else, not everyone wants the world to know what kit they have


----------



## Thecatlinux

DoubleShot said:


> DavecUK and who's the fifth?


I am pretty sure its this woman

View attachment 14051


----------



## DoubleShot

Milla Jovovich!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Have you not seen the film fifth element (basically she is in it )


----------



## DoubleShot

Ah ha moment...The Fifth Element, good link up!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Mrboots2u said:


> I carried a boxed e8 down my stairs this week.....cant be that big if I can do that....old weakling that I am


The E8 and E10 boxes weigh 17.5kg from memory and both grinders are 49.5cm tall. They're surprisingly compact and lightweight considering. Now the Royals I've been lugging around lately, different story altogether!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

dfk41 said:


> I agree with Froggy. using darker beans the E 10 is messy and produces a little static on the lip of the pf holder. I have never tried it out on light stuff but I can imagine that would solve it.
> 
> I am waiting for all the ceado bunnies to report back. am expecting it to be a good, solid grinder but I seriously doubt that it is worth the extra£800, or that anyone in their right mind would buy one at full price!


Interestingly, Compak are now fitting a dosing curtain to the E10 which will address the problem that some people have had with the coffee not coming straight down the chute into the basket. This part has always been fitted to the E8s but wasn't on the first lot of the latest variant E10s.

Although, we haven't tested any of the new ones, I'm absolutely sure that this will have addressed any issues.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

All credit to Compak for listening to, and acting on feedback.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

We also have a couple of the K3 Touch Advance grinders for anyone interested. Probably won't bother putting them on the site as we only have two though.


----------



## 4085

Can you get me one of the dosing curtains by any chance?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

dfk41 said:


> Can you get me one of the dosing curtains by any chance?


You just after the plastic flap bit?


----------



## 4085

Mine is one of the first ones. I find the distribution varies but if I look up the chute I cannot see a gate at all


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I heard from Compak that they're sorting you out with some spare parts Dave. They're also going to send us a load of the more common bits and bobs that people tend to need over time so anyone needing anything, let me know and we may be able or sort things out without having to get stuff shipped over from Spain!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Forgot to say there were 3 compaks at the Rave day ( 1 x e10 2 x e 8 )

Fullish hoppers , easy to use , didn't miss a beat


----------



## 4085

Thanks foundry. I did email Compak and they were efficient and helpful. They are sending me a gate. There are two sizes, 0.5 and 1.0 mm and I am getting a smaller one. I have switched over from the 350 gm size to the full hopper. Used to fill the small hopper and not it up until it needed it. Just recently I have been topping up when half empty. Having switched to the larger hopper I put 500 gms in and first few shots ground, were noticeably more even particle wise which resulted in a slower, thicker pour.

For me, it is not an issue putting 500 gms in as that lasts about 5 or 6 days andI would rather have a grinder working properly and risk a slightly staler bean.


----------



## 4085

Right, short video of the large hopper with 500 gms or sonic it, grinding a double


----------



## froggystyle

Just as it should be!


----------



## froggystyle

What is this gate thing you talk of DFK?


----------



## 4085

I have always run my grinders with a short hopper with beans in,but even I noticed, that if I let the beans go down and only topped the hopper up when empty, that the last few shots were very erratic. I then looked for excuses and mistakenly thought that since the E8 comes with a clump crushing gate, then the E10 might need one as well. So, I contacted Compak and they agreed to send one even though they said it was not needed.

A couple of days back I swopped the mini hopper for the standard one and emptied 500 gms into it. Immediately, the grind changed noticeably. The grind became fluffier and I started to get a mound in the pf and the delivery was spot on. I am going to start playing with grind now but I am really pleased that all my problems were just down to weight....imagine what all you single dosing boys with a big conic must be experiencing!!


----------



## coffeechap

smiles wriley


----------



## froggystyle

so are you seeing less clumps with the taller hopper?


----------



## coffeechap

of course you will see less clups, as weight of beans means that you grind coarser, once weight gets below 500grams the grind consistency is affected


----------



## 4085

Right, I thought about this problem. I was not totally happy at having to have a constant 500 gms in the hoppers it makes stock control difficult, so, I took a 1.1. kilo plastic weigh

  

Wrapped it in clingfilm

  

And put it into the large hopper

  

This means that I can chuck 250 gms in which is about 3 days worth. Top it up when the neck narrows and store the rest of the opened bag in a vacuum jar. Seems to work well so far. And I repeat, there is a noticeable difference in grind quality and consistency


----------



## DoubleShot

That is some... 'thinking outside of the box' right there!


----------



## CamV6

I like it, good thinking

However won't the weight get held up by the taper of the hopper and thus not push down the last say 80g or so?


----------



## Dallah

dfk41 said:


> Right, I thought about this problem. I was not totally happy at having to have a constant 500 gms in the hoppers it makes stock control difficult, so, I took a 1.1. kilo plastic weigh
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped it in clingfilm
> 
> 
> 
> And put it into the large hopper
> 
> 
> 
> This means that I can chuck 250 gms in which is about 3 days worth. Top it up when the neck narrows and store the rest of the opened bag in a vacuum jar. Seems to work well so far. And I repeat, there is a noticeable difference in grind quality and consistency





CamV6 said:


> I like it, good thinking
> 
> However won't the weight get held up by the taper of the hopper and thus not push down the last say 80g or so?


Suggest you reread Dave's post


----------



## 4085

I think the crux of this,is how much coffee you drink. I have always subscribed to the theory that a few days beans in the hopper does not hurt anyone.If you are going to have a big conic, then you either run it as it should (and I do not think the micro hopper is the answer on its own, because even full,it is only pushing 350 or so and you need more than that) with a decent weight behind the beans, or you go down the single dose routine and accept the somewhat inferior grind quality


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Thanks for sharing all this. I have to say that we haven't even tried single dosing with either the E8 or the E10. It all makes a lot of sense. I think these grinders are really designed for volume and so it makes sense that they perform best with a lot of coffee in the larger hoppers. The E8 is fine with the smaller hopper though, I don't let mine go below half full.


----------



## 4085

Another day on, and the results in the pf are the closest I have had to a Mythos, without it being a Mythos. I have not had much time today to experiment, but, I would urge one of the other E10 owners to try the same thing, just in case I am bonkers! The reference to Mythos is that the best delivery into the cup, better than an RR55 is the Mythos. A lovely light fluffy,found, and I am now starting to get this. I think I need to loosen the grind very slightly as well.


----------



## coffeechap

L



foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Thanks for sharing all this. I have to say that we haven't even tried single dosing with either the E8 or the E10. It all makes a lot of sense. I think these grinders are really designed for volume and so it makes sense that they perform best with a lot of coffee in the larger hoppers. The E8 is fine with the smaller hopper though, I don't let mine go below half full.


It would run better with weight though! I know as I have done a whole heap of testing on these recently


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Yeah, I have no doubt you're right.


----------



## kaffeeBohne

Hi guys,

I'm new here and from northern Europe, so bear with me

I just ordered this grinder and would like to ask a few questions and hopefully contribute my experience later on too. I've already been scouring this forum and others too but there seems to be a lack of reviews on this grinder.

Has anyone measured the retention yet? I would expect it t be less than E10 which is around 18g I believe.

How about grind quality? Any problems with channeling or uneven extractions? I currently have Mazzer Mini E and hoping to get rid of all the puck preparation voodoo with this upgrade.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Congratulations, the E8 is a really decent on-demand grinder. We have been pleased with the grind size and haven't really had any problems with the grinder. We did have to change the doser curtains to slighter thicker ones, this is related to temperature and climate affecting how the coffee moves down the chute after grinding so this may be something for you to be aware of as I would guess that your climate is more like ours that the climate in Spain!

I'd also agree with what has been written here, all grinders of this type work better with a full hopper, or use a weight if you don't want to keep a kilo in there all the time.

Otherwise I'm sure you'll be very happy with the grinder - it'd be great to hear more about your experience of using it.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hello all, we are cutting prices on both the E8 and the E10 for *one week only*, starting tomorrow. The E10 will be £1250 and the E8 £1045.


----------



## kaffeeBohne

So finally my Compak E8 arrived.

First impressions, its pretty and big. I got mine with white paint finish and it looks really nice. Build quality seems good.

About Grind quality, the first thing that I noticed was that the grounds seemed to be very fluffy and uniform. Coming from Mazzer Mini E, the difference was striking.

It took several shots to find the right grind setting for 18g of medium roasted Kenyan beans, but finally found it around the 14 mark. I still tasted all the failed shots and even the way too fast shots tasted "better" than average shots from the Mini E. Overall the taste was much more pleasant, less bitter, "hairy" or salty. Usually I drink espresso with milk to mask all the taste defects, but with the shots from the E8 I felt there was a lot less need for that.


----------



## Edwin45

Hello my name is Edwin from the Netherlands,

I have a question i have the same grinder, for cleaning the burr.

What most (disassemble) open for cleaning only the Burr, i see 3 screws and 1 screw.

The grind point lock screw (do i LOOSE this one completly)


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Edwin45 said:


> Hello my name is Edwin from the Netherlands,
> 
> I have a question i have the same grinder, for cleaning the burr.
> 
> What most (disassemble) open for cleaning only the Burr, i see 3 screws and 1 screw.
> 
> The grind point lock screw (do i LOOSE this one completly)


Yes, you have to take out the grind lock screw completely. The three other screws then need to be removed (keep an eye out for the rubber washers attached!) so that you can then remove the metal plate. It should be fairly obvious from there. I'm not sure the burrs will need cleaning though, at least not unless you are grinding dark roasted, oily coffee. We installed one in a cafe that uses fairly dark coffee and they have been doing 10kg a week for a year with no issues.


----------



## Edwin45

Thank jou.


----------



## Edwin45

Where can i order The Red burr for E8, and is this simpel to place in e8


----------



## PWW

After not winning the latest raffle prize







 I'm suffering from some grinder envy and may have to look into upgrading to one of these E8's in the near future (Hint...forum offers or January sales ).


----------



## Edwin45

I have 2 questions.

see picture it is diffecult to explain, on the messing by the black arrows (there are 3 openings, one on the back side) and there is one tabs (pin) on the messing house that keep the Burr.

Where did i start when put it back in (is there a refference)????

  

2 The letters on the regulator are printing on the regulator but it seems like there release (loose) see unther the zero, so i can write it back with a pencil or is there a better solution.

But i,m the only one have this issue.


----------



## zuluafonu

kaffeeBohne said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new here and from northern Europe, so bear with me
> 
> I just ordered this grinder and would like to ask a few questions and hopefully contribute my experience later on too. I've already been scouring this forum and others too but there seems to be a lack of reviews on this grinder.
> 
> Has anyone measured the retention yet? I would expect it t be less than E10 which is around 18g I believe.
> 
> How about grind quality? Any problems with channeling or uneven extractions? I currently have Mazzer Mini E and hoping to get rid of all the puck preparation voodoo with this upgrade.


I'm planning to buy this grinder. Do you have some information about retention, now that you used it for some time? Thank you!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Are you planning on single dosing?


----------



## Edwin45

Retention is not importend for me i put 5/6 gram away before i make coffe.

And the first coffeee i give to my wife.


----------



## kaffeeBohne

zuluafonu said:


> I'm planning to buy this grinder. Do you have some information about retention, now that you used it for some time? Thank you!


Hi,

I purge 8-9grams every morning and I haven't noticed any taste or quality difference between the first and second shot. I also recall some other owners vouching for those numbers with this grinder.

I had a malfunctioning touch pad that had to be replaced but I'm still very pleased with the price/quality ratio, grind quality, ease of use and general quality feel of this grinder.


----------



## kaffeeBohne

Edwin45 said:


> I have 2 questions.
> 
> see picture it is diffecult to explain, on the messing by the black arrows (there are 3 openings, one on the back side) and there is one tabs (pin) on the messing house that keep the Burr.
> 
> Where did i start when put it back in (is there a refference)????
> 
> 
> 
> 2 The letters on the regulator are printing on the regulator but it seems like there release (loose) see unther the zero, so i can write it back with a pencil or is there a better solution.
> 
> But i,m the only one have this issue.


Edwin, sorry for the late reply, and I guess you already solved your problem?

I run mine without the 'locking pin'. I also opened mine once and put back the upper burr carrier in a different position so now my espresso is around mark 25. I don't think it matters much.


----------



## zuluafonu

Yes, I'm planning single dosing. Thanks everyone for your replies!


----------



## Edwin45

Kaffe Bhone,

Ok thank jou, it is indeed not a big isue mine is mark 23


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Looks like Reiss is enjoying his RedSpeed upgrade! Might be of interest to anyone looking to buy an E8. Just to be completely open, both Londinium and ourselves sell these grinders. https://londiniumespresso.com/blog/compak-essential-on-demand-grinder-e8-with-red-speed-burrs


----------



## drude

Did anyone end up measuring the retention on these grinders? Had a look through a few posts but didn't see anything.


----------



## NickR

Great socks shot - why do M&S make plain black socks and then put coloured bits on implying that you should pair them up?


----------



## yoyo man

NickR said:


> Great socks shot - why do M&S make plain black socks and then put coloured bits on implying that you should pair them up?


So they'll fade through washing at the same rate.


----------



## jlarkin

yoyo man said:


> So they'll fade through washing at the same rate.


Drops the mic, doesn't ever post again :-D


----------



## yoyo man

jlarkin said:


> Drops the mic, doesn't ever post again :-D


LOL 30 degree wash will also reduce fading.


----------

